# JAVA Programm neustarten bzw. sich selbst öffnen



## sushiRoot (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich programmieren gerade etwas in JAVA und möchte dass bei einer bestimmten Aktion sich das Programm selber neustartet?

Gibt es da eine Funktion?

Wenn nicht, wie kann ich in JAVA .jar Files öffnen?

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Laocoon (28. Februar 2008)

Hi,

warum willst du denn das Programm neu starten lassen?
Wenn dein Programm noch so ansprechbar ist, dass es selbst einen neustart auslösen könnte (davon ausgehend, dass du mit nem neustart, nen fehler beheben willst), kann es sich doch auch intern neu initiiren (resourcen freigeben, klassen neu anlegen, was auch immer).

Ansonsten wirst du mit einem Programm alleine, wohl keinen neustart realisieren können. Du könntest höchstens ein zweites Programm oder Skript anstoßen, dass dir das Programm neu startet.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Anime-Otaku (29. Februar 2008)

Laocoon hat Recht....entweder du brauchst ein 2. Programm was deins überwacht und ggf. neustartet oder du musst dein Programm selbst neu initialisieren.

Aber ich verstehe was du meinst....es kann sein, dass man Librarys benutzen muss, welche bei einem Fehler automatisch das Java Programm beenden ( ist nicht schön, ist aber so) oder welche auf derbste Weise in die Speicherverwaltung der VM eingreifen.


----------

